

Could the net become self-aware? - ca98am79
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227062.100-could-the-net-become-selfaware.html

======
olefoo
That was remarkably content free even by the standards of New Scientist.

We want specifics. Does the emergent internet overmind like Ice Cream or does
it prefer the tasty brains of young developers?

------
mooneater
More importantly, could the author of this article become self-aware?

